# Differences between Pygmy and Nigerian Dwarf



## Jody (Mar 8, 2010)

I recently purchased a fat 2+yr old goat doe.  The ad said Pygmy, yet while talking to the seller I mentioned I wanted to get some Nigerian Dwarfs she said "That's what this one is", but her husband said it's a Pygmy.

  Beats me..  I'm a first time goat owner.

What are the differences to look for?   Can anyone tell by the photo?

http://www.backyardchickens.com/web/viewblog.php?id=44232

  If my goat is a Nigerian, then I want a buck so I can get some nigerian kids, and know a buck locally for sale, yet I don't want Pygmy/Nigerian cross..  

  I googled on images for pygmy and seen ones with weird huge heads, etc.. kind of odd looking I think, so maybe mine is a nigerian, but I think she's too fat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm not positive but the goat may be a Nigerian. The pygmies that I have seen usually are much wider than your goat. But I"m not positive. Hopefully someone with more pygmy experience will be able to tell you for sure.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd say Nigerian, but I'm still fairly new to this too. They typically are proportionately longer in the leg than Pygmies.

My neighbor had 5 Nigerians at one point. Hers were all fat.

Trying shooting Helmstead a message, she has Nigerian dwarfs


----------



## jlbpooh (Mar 8, 2010)

I am going to rock the boat and say Pygmy. My boys are Nigis and their legs are much longer and thinner. My next door neighbor has a female pygmy and it looks identical to yours. These are my boys for comparison, granted they aren't full grown in this picture.







A closer look at Oreo.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 8, 2010)

She's not too fat at all...

She's a crossbred, mostly Pygmy...but her pinto markings give away some other breeding in there.  I say if you want milky kids, breed her to a Nigi.  I know of some EXCELLENT home milkers that are Pygmy/Nigi crosses!

FYI those who don't "know" will call ANY goat under 23" tall a "Pygmy"...it is the slang term for miniature which then slurs the fact that there's an actual Pygmy breed.


----------



## Jody (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, after today, I now know for certain that she's definitely not a Nigerian Dwarf as I went to a small farm to buy a Nigerian Dwarf buckling and got to see adult does and they look nothing like her.   

Also the photo that was posted by jlbpooh too, shows alot of differences.  I like how the Nigerians look, much better than the pygmy, so am so happy with my new addition.


He was born on March 1st





  I'm getting another one within the next week to two weeks as more are due


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 10, 2010)

We have some PB Nigis and one Nigi/Pygmy cross; Helmstead Minis Sugar.  We'll be milking Shug when she kids in May.  She's much more cobby than our PBs.


----------



## dhansen (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd say pygmy from the coloring and the build.


----------

